

Show HN: Trader Mood Index ($MIX) - seeingfurther
https://psychsignal.com/mood-index

======
JSHCapital
The way to look at the charts is that the underlying mood about a particular
stock or financial security leads the eventual direction of the price
movement. It's pretty obvious from a common sense standpoint that when the
public doesn't like a stock, its price goes down... when everyone absolutely
hates that stocks guts, it's usually an indication that it's undervalued in
relation to its fundamentals and it might be a good time to pick it up while
it's on sale... Likewise, when everyone is enamored with a stock, it's
probably overhyped and a good time to sell into it... By looking at this
simple graph, you can clearly see that there's a distinct connection between
the two, and that sentiment leads price movement for sure. The ECB recently
came out with a study that confirms the concept of sentiment leading price...
PsychSignal has an algo here that shows it plain as day! :)

------
seeingfurther
We built a Trader Mood Index. The oscillation between periods of bearishness
and bullishness is intended to precede market turns. If you're a Quantopian
user and want to play around with the raw data in an algo feel free to access
the raw data here: [https://psychsignal.com/data/mood-
index](https://psychsignal.com/data/mood-index)

